# When Chinese opera combines makeup



## snowkei (Oct 24, 2006)

Skin:
IOPE foundation #23


Brow:
en coleur #P01


Eyes:
pigment #bright fuchsia 
liquidlast liner#point black 


Lash:
shu uemura Fake eyelashes #peacock blue


Lips:
pigment #bright fuchsia

without pigment







with pigment


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful...simple beautiful...so exotic looking


----------



## swallow5608810 (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful!!  I love this !!


----------



## tottui (Oct 24, 2006)

love it, love it, love iiitttt.... i love everything pink.. and the lashes looks amazing!!


----------



## mzjae (Oct 24, 2006)

I love this. Those lashes are awesome. You're so pretty.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 24, 2006)

Ooh, the lashes look fabulous.


----------



## Katie-Laine (Oct 24, 2006)

this looks really great; I love it!


----------



## Kim. (Oct 24, 2006)

I love this!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 24, 2006)

lashes look nice


----------



## Incredible (Oct 24, 2006)

You're too cool for school.  I am inspired to buy some fantastic lashes!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 24, 2006)

Those are awesome looks!!!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats the coolest look ever!


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2006)

Love the lashes


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 24, 2006)

wow this look is beyond fabulous!


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow this is so amazing. I love it. I'm going to have to check out Shu Umera lashes after seeing your posts


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 24, 2006)

Holy smokes...you look fabulous!!  I love the lashes...awesome!!


----------



## quandolak (Oct 24, 2006)

.............


----------



## almondeyez81 (Oct 24, 2006)

*you-look-so-amazing,i-love-your-earrings-too*


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 24, 2006)

awesome lashes!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 24, 2006)

I love this look!  So exotic.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow I really love this.


----------



## angelica (Oct 24, 2006)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 24, 2006)

0o0o0o woooow!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 24, 2006)

very nice I love the bright colors


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 25, 2006)

This is so hot! I wish you could do this on me!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Oct 25, 2006)

O0h Y0u Have N0 Idea! Ive Wanted Th0se Lashes For A Long Time! Yay! And I Get 20% Off On Them! Im Gonna Get Them!


----------



## stacey (Oct 25, 2006)

gorgeous! i love it! 

and i have those earrings!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 25, 2006)

breath-taking


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, I absolutely love it! Very inspiring!


----------



## Risser (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lovely!*

I love it, so gorgeous!!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 25, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Jeannine8 (Oct 25, 2006)

that is so fabulous


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 25, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_This is so hot! I wish you could do this on me!_

 
Hmm...... hell yeah!!!! me tooo (well me first hahaha) !!!


----------



## linkas (Oct 25, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tottui* 

 
_love it, love it, love iiitttt.... i love everything pink.. and the lashes looks amazing!!










_

 
thx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bright fuchsia is SOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful~


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pei (Oct 25, 2006)

Very well done. The lashes are gorgeous.


----------



## aziza (Oct 25, 2006)

Those lashes are freakin' fabulous!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 25, 2006)

i absolutely love it!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 25, 2006)

the last pic is stunning...


----------



## user79 (Oct 26, 2006)

Shu Uemura lashes are just so amazing, I seriously regret not buying any at the Shu store in London. These look so great with Bright Fuchsia pigment. Very cool!


----------



## neotrad (Oct 26, 2006)

Exotic indeed!


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Oct 26, 2006)

wow..... this looks awsome!!!


----------



## KJam (Oct 27, 2006)

Fabulous!


----------



## tinapig (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW..!!!!
Beautiful shadow , eyeline and lash !!!!!


----------



## NJDes (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks amaing. Love the lashes.


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! That is so beautiful!


----------



## saritalaa (Oct 31, 2006)

wow, I love those lashes!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 3, 2006)

I love this!!!  Those lashes are crazy!


----------



## leen (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice I love the bright colors


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 17, 2008)

I love this!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice.. i like it


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 17, 2008)

I love it, as always.


----------



## saynotococo (Mar 17, 2008)

i am always amazed to see your eotd/fotd's!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 18, 2008)

You are seriously my makeup idol


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 18, 2008)

you're the shizznit.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 21, 2008)

i am soooo late,but this look is soo great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love it...u made me luv pink again,lol


----------



## entipy (Mar 21, 2008)

This is gorgeous, and I love those earrings!


----------

